# Bundle in Projekt-Dependencies nicht sichtbar



## otxws (21. Jul 2010)

Guten Tag!


Ich habe einen Java Eclipse Workspace in dem zwei RCP-Plugin-Projekte existieren. Das eine Projekt soll auf Klassen des anderen zugreifen. Dazu habe ich im MANIFEST.MF im Reiter Runtime die entsprechenden Packages ausgewählt die exportiert werden müssen. Die Packages enthalten diverse Klassen die auch alle public sind. Dieses Projekt heiße A.

Im zweiten Projekt B das vom ersten abhängen soll will ich diese Packages nun importieren. Dazu navigiere ich im MANIFEST.MF auf den Reiter Dependencies und klicke auf Add... wo allerdings die im anderen Projekt A exportierten Packages nicht zur Verfügung stehen. In meiner Ratlosigkeit habe ich im Reiter MANIFEST.MF unter Require-Bundle die entsprechenden Packages händisch eingegeben, was dann zu folgender Fehlermeldung führte: Bundle 'com.mydomain.my.package' cannot be resolved

Das Projekt A ist frei von Errors. Im Projekt B treten durch die fehlenden Packages aus Projekt A Errors auf.

Was mache ich falsch das ich im zweiten Projekt B die exportierten Packages von A nicht wieder importieren kann?


Bernd


----------



## Wildcard (21. Jul 2010)

Versuch vielleicht mal ein Project -> Clean.
Vielleicht fehlt auch einfach die Plugin Nature in einem der Projekte. Kannst du mal die .project Dateien posten?


----------



## otxws (26. Jul 2010)

Guten Tag!


Project -> Clean hat nichts gebracht, auch nicht nach mehrfacher Anwendung.  Hier meine .project-Dateien.

In diesem Projekt sind die Klassen enthalten die dem anderen Projekt zur Verfügung gestellt werden:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<projectDescription>
	<name>accessories</name>
	<comment></comment>
	<projects>
	</projects>
	<buildSpec>
		<buildCommand>
			<name>org.eclipse.jdt.core.javabuilder</name>
			<arguments>
			</arguments>
		</buildCommand>
		<buildCommand>
			<name>org.eclipse.pde.ManifestBuilder</name>
			<arguments>
			</arguments>
		</buildCommand>
		<buildCommand>
			<name>org.eclipse.pde.SchemaBuilder</name>
			<arguments>
			</arguments>
		</buildCommand>
	</buildSpec>
	<natures>
		<nature>org.eclipse.pde.PluginNature</nature>
		<nature>org.eclipse.jdt.core.javanature</nature>
	</natures>
</projectDescription>
```

In diesem Projekt sollen die Klassen aus obigem Projekt genutzt werden:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<projectDescription>
	<name>GuiExample</name>
	<comment></comment>
	<projects>
	</projects>
	<buildSpec>
		<buildCommand>
			<name>org.eclipse.jdt.core.javabuilder</name>
			<arguments>
			</arguments>
		</buildCommand>
		<buildCommand>
			<name>org.eclipse.pde.ManifestBuilder</name>
			<arguments>
			</arguments>
		</buildCommand>
		<buildCommand>
			<name>org.eclipse.pde.SchemaBuilder</name>
			<arguments>
			</arguments>
		</buildCommand>
	</buildSpec>
	<natures>
		<nature>org.eclipse.pde.PluginNature</nature>
		<nature>org.eclipse.jdt.core.javanature</nature>
	</natures>
</projectDescription>
```


Bernd


----------



## Wildcard (26. Jul 2010)

> <name>accessories</name>
> <name>GuiExample</name>


Kann es sein das bei dir Projektname nicht mit der Bundle ID übereinstimmt? Das ist zwar AFAIK keine absolute Vorraussetzung, allerdings ist es gut möglich das PDE dadurch durcheinander kommt.


----------



## otxws (28. Jul 2010)

Guten Tag!




Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Kann es sein das bei dir Projektname nicht mit der Bundle ID übereinstimmt?



Im MANIFEST.MF ist unter dem Reiter Overview im Feld ID accessories eingetragen und so heißt auch das Projekt. Spricht sollte deine Vermutung richtig sein, wäre das trotzdem nicht mein Problem da Bundle-ID und Projekt-Name übereinstimmen.


Bernd


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jul 2010)

Oben schreibst du aber:


> was dann zu folgender Fehlermeldung führte: Bundle 'com.mydomain.my.package' cannot be resolved



Heißt dein Bundle nun accessories oder com.mydomain.my.package?


----------



## otxws (3. Aug 2010)

Guten Tag!


accessories und nicht com.mydomain.my.package, was der Fehler war.


Bernd


----------

